# Voll das crazy Heringsrezept



## Zanderfänger (29. Dezember 2006)

http://www.angelwelt.info/marinierter_hering.html


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

WÜRG:v :v :v


----------



## Steffen90 (30. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

legga!!#6 :v


----------



## bootsangler-b (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

moin,

ein sanfter salzhering....
und was ist da crazy?

bernd


----------



## Zanderfänger (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> und was ist da crazy?


Die dort angegebene Art der Zubereitung.


----------



## bootsangler-b (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

ob das erwähnenswert ist...
bernd


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



bootsangler-b schrieb:


> ob das erwähnenswert ist...


Wieso!? Siehst Du denn das Einfrieren und Auftauen *in der Lake* als normal an. #d


----------



## Brassenwürger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Nee...normal ist das echt nicht, nur widerlich. Da hat man doch nur salzigen Matsch mit Fischaroma!#d


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Den Kommentar hatten wir schon zuvor von Dir - warum automatisch Matsch? 





Brassenwürger schrieb:


> WÜRG:v :v :v


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Den Kommentar hatten wir schon...|kopfkrat  Wo denn? Na ja, jedenfalls denke ich , wenn man die Heringe einfach in Salzwasser einlegt, einfriert und wieder auftaut, also ich weiß nicht. Die werden doch bestimmt ziemlich matschig? Außerdem werden keinerlei Gewürze erwähnt, ob das alles so lecker ist? Habe in Norwegen mal Fischpudding gegessen, das dürfte dem Ganzen am nächsten kommen. Da haue ich mir die Heringe lieber in die Pfanne und lege sie in Sauer.


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Den Kommentar hatten wir schon...|kopfkrat  Wo denn? Na ja, jedenfalls denke ich , wenn man die Heringe einfach in Salzwasser einlegt, einfriert und wieder auftaut, also ich weiß nicht. Die werden doch bestimmt ziemlich matschig? Außerdem werden keinerlei Gewürze erwähnt, ob das alles so lecker ist?


Ich lese hier von Dir nix neues und in nem Salzhering haben Gewürze nix verloren...

Ich kenn die Zubereitungsart vom Salzhering, manche wollen sich wohl drüber lustig machen... BITTE SCHÖN |wavey:


----------



## friggler (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> ... wenn man die Heringe einfach in Salzwasser einlegt, einfriert und wieder auftaut, also ich weiß nicht. Die werden doch bestimmt ziemlich matschig? ...



Das heisst nicht "matschig" sondern "zart" zumindestens bei Matschjes...
Bei Matjes lässt man aber normalerweise die Innereien (ganz richtig die Bauchspeicheldrüse) drin - weil die Enzyme das Fleisch zersetzen - um genau das "zarte" zu erreichen und für den Geschmack. 
In NL müssen die Heringe (vorher) eingefroren werden wg. abtöten der Würmer.

Ob man nun für Matjes kommt übrigens nicht von matsch?-jes! (_Maatjesharing=Jungfrauenhering da vor Laichreife gefangen) _ein K-smilie braucht?

@ZF
Für mich klingt das Rezept ein wenig wie "Matjes für Arme ganz schnell". Es mangelte wohl am Eichenfass und Zeit.
Ich bereite meinen Fisch meist liebevoller zu...
Bei "Voll das crazy Heringsrezept" hab Ich eher an kandierten Hering mit Minzsauce oä. gedacht.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## spin-paule (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



friggler schrieb:


> ...Bei *"Voll das crazy Heringsrezept" hab Ich eher an kandierten Hering mit Minzsauce oä. gedacht.*
> 
> ... so oder so ähnlich habe ich mir das "voll crazy - Rezept" auch vorgestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



friggler schrieb:


> Für mich klingt das Rezept ein wenig wie "Matjes für Arme ganz schnell". Es mangelte wohl am Eichenfass und Zeit.


Das kommt fast hin oder aber *schnell* und *nass* gereifter Salzhering. Da dies eben nicht der traditionellen Art der Zubereitung von Salzheringen entspricht, weiß ich nicht was an dem Wörtchen "crazy" so tabu sein soll. #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

"Crazy" ist gar nicht so Tabu, ich finde das Rezept ehrlich 
gesagt immer interessanter, werde es ausprobieren. Und wehe, die schmecken nicht, ich schick sie dir mit der Post, @Zanderfänger! 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und wehe, die schmecken nicht, ich schick sie dir mit der Post, @Zanderfänger!



Armer Postbote, falls auch noch ein "paar" andere Boardies auf diese Idee kommen sollten...:q :m


----------



## Acipenser (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

@Zanderfänger: gute Idee, die Du gefunden und gepostet hast, dazu gleich noch eine Anmerkung. Als Titel hätte ich persönlich vielleicht etwas wie "innovatives Rezept" oder so  genommen,

@Brassenwürger: Dein Ansatz ist jetzt richtig: ausprobieren und dann urteilen. Ich freue mich auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht - und ich glaube nicht, dass die matschig werden, ist einfach nur nass gesalzen, das macht man vor dem Räuchern ja auch

Auf der Duisburger Messe habe ich mich natürlich auch über kulinarisches ausgetauscht und dabei etwas fast vergleichbares mitgenommen:
den Fisch (hier ging es um Dorsch) filetieren und würzen, Vakumieren in küchenbeständiger (=hitzebeständiger) Folie und einfrieren. Auftauen in der Folie und den Beutel in heißes Wasser legen, um den Fisch zu garen. Soll sehr lecker sein, da die Gewürze gut durchziehen. 

Mahlzeit


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Hallo Leute,
dieses Frühjahr geht´s wieder zum Heringsangeln nach Lübeck. Ich brauche zwar die meisten als Köder für Norwegen, aber ein paar werden dann wohl doch für dieses Rezept ihren Kopf hinhalten müssen. Werde berichten, versprochen!

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> aber ein paar werden dann wohl doch für dieses Rezept ihren Kopf hinhalten müssen. Werde berichten, versprochen!


Bist Du jetzt etwa spät auf den Hund gekommen!?


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Bin zu Anfang immer etwas skeptisch, was Fischrezepte angeht. Aber jetzt habt ihr mich soweit, dass ich den gesalzenen Tiefkühlhering testen werde. Denke, mit ausreichend Schnaps werde ich ihn runterkriegen! Oder er ist wirklich lecker. Habe einem Freund, der wirklich Fischrezeptexperte ist, davon erzählt. Er hat mich angeschaut wie ´ne Kuh wenn´s blitzt und gesagt, das wäre ein Brechmittel. Habe beschlossen, er kostet den Fisch als Erster!! 

Gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## Acipenser (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es da eine Menge Vorurteile gibt. 

Nur mal so ein paar Einwürfe am Rande:
- die Winzer besprühen ihre Weinstöcke im Winter mit Wasser, da die sich dann bildende Eisschicht den Weinstock schützt
- hast Du schon mal gefrorenen Fisch gekauft, der so irgendwie ganz mkit einer Eisschicht überzogen war? Auch das ist ein Schutz: vor Austrocknung (= Gefrierbrand). Das würden die gewiss nicht machen, wenn der Fisch dabei matschen würde.

Lass Dir den Gefriersalzhering nicht madig machen. Wenn der Fischexpertenfreund unbedingt brechen will, hast Du ja das Tauwasser für ihn...


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Lass Dir den Gefriersalzhering nicht madig machen. Wenn der Fischexpertenfreund unbedingt brechen will, hast Du ja das Tauwasser für ihn...


LOL Peter, das kam gut |muahah:

@Brassenwürger

Viele "meinen" sie seien Experten ;-)


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> dieses Frühjahr geht´s wieder zum Heringsangeln nach Lübeck. Ich brauche zwar die meisten als Köder für Norwegen, aber ein paar werden dann wohl doch für dieses Rezept ihren Kopf hinhalten müssen. Werde berichten, versprochen!


Vergiss bitte dein Versprechen zu berichten nicht mein lieber *Brassenwürger*.


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. März 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Da kannst Du Gift drauf nehmen! Ich schätze, daß die Heringe so mitte März da sein werden, dann geht es los! Hast Du Deinen Postboten eigentlich schon gewarnt? 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. März 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hast Du Deinen Postboten eigentlich schon gewarnt?


Der frisst was andere verschmähen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich hab´s nicht vergessen, es fehlen nur noch die (selbstgefangenen) Heringe!


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich hab´s nicht vergessen, es fehlen nur noch die (selbstgefangenen) Heringe!


Ich will Taten sehen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Am Sonntag geht´s nach Lübeck! Und anschließend in die Küche. Dann werden wir sehen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat! Ich nehme auch nur die Kleinen, die passen besser durch den Briefschlitz...:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Keine Sorge, hab meinen Briefkasten extra für dich ausgebaut. 

Enttäusch mich bloß nicht!


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Wenn die ankommen, passen die auch *unter* der Tür durch... Bei den Temperaturen...


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



> Dann werden wir sehen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat!


@Brassenwürger #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

GEIL! Kann man den mieten oder singt der auch nur für Köm... Ich wette, das Geheul vertreibt die Fliegen, während die Heringe auf meiner Heizung friedlich vor sich hin gären und auf ihre Verschickung warten...#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Na na na, beleidige mal den Meister nicht!


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

ZZ Top und Tim Mälzer?


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Kunstbanause, die haben es zu was gebracht... |rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Zu Haftbefehlen? Bei dem Bart... Da kann man ja Kresse drin säen! (Passt auch zu Graved Lax..)


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

*
ON TOPIC* Marinierter Hering :vik:
​


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich habe gerade diverse Lachanfälle! Aber mal ernsthaft: Den Testbericht für das "Crazy Heringsrezept" wird es geben! Sonntag sind die Silberlinge fällig und dann werden sie gesalzen und tiefgekühlt, ob sie wollen oder nicht!


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

*So, jetzt wird´s ernst!*

Heute Morgen, in aller Herrgottsfrühe, machte ich mich auf den langen, beschwerlichen Weg nach Lübeck, um meine Pflicht zu erfüllen. Dort angekommen, begab ich mich in meinen Kampfstuhl und dopte mich erstmal mit diversen Bechern Kaffee. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, folgte ein harter Drill auf den anderen, bis ich aufgab, da die Arme nicht mehr wollten und die Bremsscheiben meiner Capricorn festgeglüht waren. Am Ende meiner Kräfte zählte ich die Toten. Sage und schreibe 4 (*VIER*) kapitale Heringe von zusammen mindestens 500g konnte ich erlegen. Nun werde ich mich alsbald daran machen, die armen Fische (und mich) mit diesem unsäglichen Rezept zu schänden....

Der Rest folgt später, denn jetzt wird erstmal gegrillt und Pils getrunken!


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Brassenwürger Du hast es echt nicht drauf, was willst Du denn mit 4 lächerlichen Heringen anfangen!? Nur die Sauferei im Kopp der Kerl... |jump:


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Besser 4 Heringe wie gar keine Heringe, außerdem solltest *Du* froh sein, dass es nicht mehr geworden sind... 

...aber nun weiter im Text...

Das Rezept sagt: *"Die Heringe schuppen und ausnehmen."* Das habe ich natürlich getan. *"Danach 6 Eßlöffel Salz in ein gefrierfestes Gefäß* *geben und mit 1 Liter Wasser aufgießen."* Ist auch erledigt! Da keine Menge an Heringen angegeben ist, habe ich das mal so für meine 4 "lächerlichen" Heringe übernommen. *"Die Heringe in das Gefäß legen, gut* *abdichten und für 24 Stunden einfrieren."* Auch dieses erfolgte bereits!

Was empfiehlt sich eigentlich als Beilage dazu? Ich dachte da an eine Packung "Rennie"...

Wie dem auch sei, morgen werden sie getestet, dann an dieser Stelle mehr dazu...


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Foul! Die Fischlies sind nicht vollkommen mit Wasser bedeckt und Du manipulierst somit das Endergebnis. #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

So, die Fische sind am Auftauen. Das kann wohl noch etwas dauern, da gibt´s dann halt mal etwas später das Abendessen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

*Es ist angerichtet!*

Erstaunlich schnell sind sie aufgetaut, das lag wohl am hohen Salzgehalt der Lake. Wie gefordert, habe ich sie *nicht *in der Mikrowelle aufgetaut! *"Jetzt vorsichtig Rücken- und Bauchflossen entfernen, die Schwanzflosse abschneiden und die Filethälften von der Mittelgräte entfernen. Zum Garnieren werden die Heringsfilets durch leichten Zug derlängs wieder in ihre alte Form gebracht." *- Nun ja, ich habe sie halt einfach filiert, das sollte wohl aufs Gleiche rauskommen. Als Beilage ein Kartoffelsalat (ALDI - Spezial, von Hand verfeinert), Zwiebeln und um dem Fisch eine würzige Note zu verleihen, etwas Dill. Dazu ein gepflegtes Bier und ein kalter "Helbing" Kümmel.

Und nun wird probiert!|kopfkrat v ???)


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

*ICH BIN VERBLÜFFT!!!*

Die waren sowas von lecker! Zartschmelzend sind sie mir auf der Zunge zergangen! Aromatisch und saftig, genau richtig im Salzgehalt! Einfach köstlich...


----------



## addy123 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> *ICH BIN VERBLÜFFT!!!*
> 
> Die waren sowas von lecker! Zartschmelzend sind sie mir auf der Zunge zergangen! Aromatisch und saftig, genau richtig im Salzgehalt! Einfach köstlich...


 
Hochachtung, Versprechen gehalten!:vik: 
Da bleibt doch garnichts für den Postboten!?

... und klasse Bilder!

Jetzt kriege ich Appetit.
Nur sind meine paar Heringe vom Darß in ausgenommenen Zustand eingefroren.
Kann ich dieses Rezept da auch anwenden???|kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

OK, dann werde ich mal mit der Wahrheit rausrücken...

Ich habe mir also den ersten Bissen von diesem Hering in den Mund gesteckt und war doch überrascht! Nämlich darüber, wie sehr man einen so guten Speisefisch wie einen Hering versauen kann! *Das geht gar nicht!!!*

*Geschmack:* Wie halt roher, versalzener Hering so schmeckt! Man stelle sich vor, man legt Heringe zum Räuchern in Salzlake. Weil man aber anschließend keinen Bock mehr auf`s räuchern hat, frisst man die Fische gleich so, wie sie sind! Das leckere Fischaroma entschwindet in die Lake und kämpft sich nur noch kümmerlich durch das üble Salz"aroma"! Da kann auch der Dill nichts mehr retten. Auch der Versuch, mit einem Schuß Balsamicoessig dem Ganzen noch etwas Säure zu verpassen und so wenigstens noch etwas Geschmack nach Irgendwas reinzukriegen, scheiterten kläglich. Hätte ich den Kümmel nicht zum Nachspülen gehabt, hätte mein Magen seinen Willen wohl durchgesetzt und sich umgekrempelt...

*Konsistenz:* Da habe ich mich getäuscht! Sie wurden nicht matschig, sondern eher sehr fest, fast schon zäh. Das liegt wohl daran, dass das Salz den Fischen einiges an Wasser entzogen hat. 

*Fazit: *Wenn Ihr Heringe fangt, macht alles Mögliche mit ihnen, aber versucht Euch bloß nicht an *dem* Rezept! Dann lasst sie lieber wieder schwimmen oder gebt sie Eurer Katze! So einen Fraß kann man nicht wirklich mit Freude genießen. Allerdings hatte ich noch eine letzte, nahezu grandiose Idee! Wie gesagt, waren die Fische eher gummiartig fest/zäh! Also habe ich sie wieder eingefroren. Bald ist ja Hornhechtzeit und was hält besser am Haken als ein gummiartiger Hering? Ich werde berichten...

*Das Ende vom Lied:* Mein Magen hat sich wieder beruhigt. Zum Glück und in weiser Voraussicht habe ich mir heute noch etwas Nackenfleisch besorgt. Das habe ich mir anschließend zu dieser *unmöglichen* Zeit noch in die Pfanne hauen müssen (Danke, Zanderfänger!)

Zanderfänger bekommt von mir eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung und versuchten Totschlags, die ich nur zurücknehme, wenn er mir seine Anschrift per PN zukommen läßt 

Sollte er dem nicht nachkommen, setze ich ein Kopfgeld in Höhe von von drei Pullen "Helbing" auf ihn aus:q 

Nun ist Schluß, es hat viel Spaß gemacht:vik: :vik: :vik: 

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## Acipenser (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

auch ich schließe mich an: Hut ab! Und wenn Uns-Brassenwürger noch ein paar Heringe würgt, um uns mit dem göttlichen kandierten Matjes in Minzsauce von der ersten Seite dieses Trööts zu erfreuen.

Aber mal Ernst beiseite, ich hatte zwar eigentlich nicht vor, dieses Jahr Heringe zu angeln, aber nun....

Die sehen wirklich klasse aus, sehr appetitlich


----------



## addy123 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

#c ;+ :c #q ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Am Ende bleibt noch eine Frage: Wer denkt sich bloß so ein Rezept aus? Wirklich schlimm...
Der Zanderfänger kann natürlich nichts dafür, er hat`s ja nur gepostet (und wohl auch gut gemeint), daher werde ich ihn natürlich verschonen und ihm seinen Briefkasten nicht füllen. Auch aus Mitleid mit seinem Briefträger...

@addi123: das mit dem "Zartschmelzend" klang wohl sehr glaubwürdig? Nichts für ungut, *SPASS MUSS SEIN!*

*Ich habe jedenfalls mein Versprechen gehalten!* (Und freue mich schon auf´s nächste "Crazy" Fischrezept!) Einen Versuch war´s wert!


----------



## friggler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

@ Heringsrunterwürger
#6#6#6 Hut ab!

Irgendwie fehlt dem Rezept doch ein wenig der Reifer in Form der Bauchspeicheldrüse oder als Heringsreifer-Zusatz...und Zeit.

"Und freue mich schon auf´s nächste "Crazy" Fischrezept!"
Also doch kandiert mit Minzsauce?...mit oder ohne Kirschstücken?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich bin für alles zu haben#6  Lasst uns den Hering kandieren und in Zartbitterschokosauce ersäufen! Ich hab nur leider alle meine 4 Heringe vorhin zerstört...


----------



## friggler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich hab noch welche...gg


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Schick´sie mir *BITTE, BITTE* nicht mit der Post! Sonst haben wir fermentierte Heringe mit Ammoniakaroma und Madenbeilage! (Würg...)

Vielleicht gehe ich ja noch mal los auf die Silbernen... (Einen Grund dazu hätte ich ja nun...)


----------



## friggler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Nein natürlich nicht...
die sind ja noch ...fast...frisch...

In Salz eingelegt und eingefroren|muahah:

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Na dann, viel Spaß damit! (rülps) Die kannst Du Dir als "Flicken" auf Deine Autoreifen tackern...


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Naaaa, Zanderfänger?

Hat´s dich dahingerafft? Wer mich herausfordert, muß auf das Schlimmste gefasst sein. Shake Hands! Brauche noch ein einigermaßen essbares Makrelenrezept!

Gib Dir Mühe...
...und schlafe recht gut!


----------



## andre23 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

hej...

endlich wieder im land, natürlich dk, nach 2 wochen deutschland aufenthalt...osterurlaub und andere böse überraschungen...z.b. theater mit der fischereiaufsicht und kontrolle des fischereischeins, obwohl ich gar nicht geangelt habe ect...

....brassenwürger versuche es doch einfach mal mit der schwedischen art....20 heringe ca. 80 cm tief für ein halbes jahr verbuddeln....und dann nach dem hoffentlich erfolgreichen ausgraben genießen....sie sind mit sicherheit sehr zart!!!...und wenn man keine geruchsnerven mehr hat schmecken sie vieleicht...

mvh andré


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

das haben die Isländer auch schon mit dem Eishai versucht! Der ist dann nicht nur "Zart", sondern total verfault! Begraben tue ich nur, was ich nie mehr wiedersehen möchte... Gegen Maulwürfe sollte es aber helfen...

Gruß Brassenwürger|wavey:


----------



## andre23 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...in schweden ist das ein nationalgericht....komisch nur das kein schwede es mag...aber es sehr erfolgreich exportiert wird...alle schweden, die ich kenne schwärmen davon, aber alle haben es nur einmal probiert...schon komisch..

mvh andré


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Naaaa, Zanderfänger?
> 
> Hat´s dich dahingerafft? Wer mich herausfordert, muß auf das Schlimmste gefasst sein. Shake Hands! Brauche noch ein einigermaßen essbares Makrelenrezept!
> 
> ...


_Moin!

__Wärst Du mein lieber *Brassenwürger* mal nicht deinem Nick gerecht geworden, 
wärst Du sicher nicht auf dem morschen Ast gelandet...

 Dein Gaumen scheint halt voreingenommen auf dem Holzweg zu sein - jetzt hast Du wohl zum ersten mal was richtiges zum kauen zwischen deine Kiemen bekommen.

 Nach 1400xxx Hits bekommst auch Du das "innovative" Heringsrezept nicht klein. 
Auf deinem Teller schauten sie jedenfalls nicht schlecht aus oder waren das Fake Aufnahmen.  Da müssen Dir ja schlichtweg das Objektiv der Kamera und die Brillengläser angelaufen sein... :m
www.antivegan.de
_​


----------



## punkarpfen (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...in schweden ist das ein nationalgericht....komisch nur das kein schwede es mag...aber es sehr erfolgreich exportiert wird...alle schweden, die ich kenne schwärmen davon, aber alle haben es nur einmal probiert...schon komisch..
> 
> mvh andré


Hat schon mal jemand "Strömning" probiert?


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

"Strömning"? Was ist denn das nun schon wieder? Bestimmt wieder irgendwas vergammeltes...


----------



## friggler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Schaust Du hier:
Surströmming

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



friggler schrieb:


> Schaust Du hier:
> Surströmming


Genau der nötige Gaumenkitzel für unseren Startester Brassenwürger... :#2: Guck


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Wenn Ihr jetzt glaubt, das ich *DAS* esse, habt Ihr Euch getäuscht! Auch ich habe meine Grenzen:v  Aber warum soll unser Oberanstifter Zanderfänger nicht mal mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Ich habe den Hering überlebt, ich glaube, *Du* bist dran...:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Brassenwürger, zahlst Du mir denn dann auch die Kosten :m weil Sardinendosen krieg ich hier vor Ort Tonnenweise!? #6


----------



## andre23 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

....also wer interesse hat?...habe viele freunde in malmö, die würden mir das stinkezeug mitbringen...könnte es euch dann per ups zusenden....falls die gefahrengut transportieren...also wenn jemand testen möchte???

...laut aussage eines guten schwedischen freundes (er ist koch)...ist das zeug ein verbrechen an der menschheit....

mvh andré


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...laut aussage eines guten schwedischen freundes (er ist koch)...ist das zeug ein verbrechen an der menschheit...


Wer frisst es denn dann, wenn nicht die Schweden selbst??? |kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...gestörte leute gibt es halt überall....aber wie gesagt wird über 95% exportiert....und ich glaube wir wissen warum....warum sollte man giftmüll im eigenen land behalten...die asiaten stehen aber drauf...komisch bloß das die un noch kein ermittlungsausschuß gebildet hat...wegen biologischen kriegswaffen und so....


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Brassenwürger da musst Du hin :m

Video

Stinky Fish

Mit Asiaten


----------



## andre23 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...das nenn ich zarten hering!!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Dotterweich vom Allerfeinsten! :g


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ihr seid doch alle sowas von widerlich...#d  Das möchte ich live sehen, das sich einer das Zeugs hinter die Kiemen haut. Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht sein! Irgendwie kommt mir der Gedanke, könnte man aus vergorenem Fisch unter Zuhilfenahme von Zucker und Hefe nicht eigentlich auch Schnaps brennen? Wenn ja, wäre das doch *DIE* Lösung...


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir der Gedanke, könnte man aus vergorenem Fisch unter Zuhilfenahme von Zucker und Hefe nicht eigentlich auch Schnaps brennen?


|muahah:Sauf doch einfach die Büchsenbrühe vom verrotteten Hering und Du bist super billig im Club dabei... |jump:


----------



## andre23 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

....plus gratis brechreiz....und dann gibt es wieder ärger im club...und wird teuer...

....aber die idee mit dem schnaps ist gar nicht schlecht...hefe weg dafür doppelt zucker...da sind wir dann beim aquavit!!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Und hinterher die Zähne mit Domestos putzen...|kopfkrat


----------



## andre23 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...vom stuhlgang am nächsten morgen ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Da sprengt´s dir voll die Schüssel wech und die Fliesen rieseln von der Wand...


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

LABBRIGE WEICHEIER! DER ASIATE HAT SICH NICHT BESCHWERT SONDERN NUR GESCHMATZT. 

Hier gehts lang...


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich fress´ja fast alles, aber da hört´s auf! Das Zeug taugt höchstens als Rubby Dubby, würde aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Fischsterben verursachen. Und du hast mit Sicherheit alle Fliegen im Umkreis von 10 km auf deiner Seite. Würde trotzdem gerne mal so eine Büchse im vollbesetzten Bus öffnen...:m


----------



## andre23 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...weder labbrig noch weichei...halt nur kein asiat...und wer dabei nicht schmatzt is selber schuld....da muß man mit der zunge schnalzen...


----------



## andre23 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

@brassenwürger schick ne pn und ich sende dir das gefahrengut für deine nächste busfahrt....denk aber an die abc schutzausrüstung....wäre sinnvoll....


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich bin doch kein Selbstmordattentäter...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich möchte EUCH mal gerne so hängen sehen. Schlauch mit Trichter a´la Beerbong in die Kehle und dann ab damit die Dose Stinkeströmling... :vik:


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...so kann man das auch sehen...wenn du das zeug mit in den flieger nimmst in richtung usa steht da eigentlich die todesstrafe drauf?


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Der Zanderfänger schreit ja förmlich nach so einem lecker Döschen! Aber wenn die bei deinem Postboten im Auto hochgeht, reißt es ihm das Heck weg, hehe...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...so kann man das auch sehen...wenn du das zeug mit in den flieger nimmst in richtung usa steht da eigentlich die todesstrafe drauf?





> Der Transport der Surströmming-Dosen ist wegen möglicher Explosionsgefahr auf Flügen von British Airways und Air France ausdrücklich verboten


Friss Buddy... :m


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

....na so ein lecker riechendes döschen habe ich zum glück noch nie gehabt....sonst hätte es mir wohl auch was weggerissen...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....na so ein lecker riechendes döschen habe ich zum glück noch nie gehabt....sonst hätte es mir wohl auch was weggerissen...


Exportierst ja auch nicht und legst nur Bomben...alter Bombenleger...!


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

....haare sind schon länger ab....grund war ein besseres döschen...welches mich dann doch überreden konnte....


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....haare sind schon länger ab....grund war ein besseres döschen...welches mich dann doch überreden konnte....


Die Einsicht kommt mit dem Alter, hoffe es sind keine unnütze "Brandmale" auf Körperteilen verblieben. :m


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

zum glück nicht!!!...weder tatto noch branding, würde ich eh nicht machen, da mein körper eh kult ist...ein freund von mir darf sich jetzt sein leben lang nach einer susi oder einer sehr toleranten frau umsehen...da die laserbehandlung an gewissen stellen nicht funktioniert....grund war aber nicht der komische hering, sondern etwas zu viel wodka energy in seiner verliebtheit...

....aber um auf den hering zurück zu kommen...hat jemand ein noch besseres???


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

....kann mir aber kaum eine bessere rezeptur vorstellen...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....kann mir aber kaum eine bessere rezeptur vorstellen...





> ....aber um auf den hering zurück zu kommen...hat jemand ein noch besseres???


Heringstattoo mit Pilker im Ohrläppchen und voller Breitseite oder was...??? #6 

Willkommen im Club der Außergewöhnlichen.:vik:


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...na gewöhnlich möchte ich auch nicht werden....wie wär´s mal mit einem kleinen döschen des stinkenden fisch als intimschmuck???...unter dem motto ich hab da schon mal was vorbereitet...


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



> wie wär´s mal mit einem kleinen döschen des stinkenden fisch als intimschmuck???


Hau ab Digger, damit kriegst Du sicher keine Dose mehr blank.


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

....aber es soll doch eine so ungeheure wirkung haben...und wenn es explodiert liegt alles blank...mal am we hier im club antesten...werd die brandungsrute mal einpacken...oder vieleicht doch stippen gehen....


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....aber es soll doch eine so ungeheure wirkung haben...und wenn es explodiert liegt alles blank...mal am we hier im club antesten...


Ja klar, die H-Milch die eh zum Stinkehering passt, schwappt dann wie ne RocketHeringsBombe in Jauche über... |wavey:

ON TOPIC!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (19. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

In Schweden darf man in Jugendherbergen keinen Surströmming essen. Das steht sogar in den Regeln!


----------



## Acipenser (23. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle sowas von widerlich...#d Das möchte ich live sehen, das sich einer das Zeugs hinter die Kiemen haut. Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht sein! Irgendwie kommt mir der Gedanke, könnte man aus vergorenem Fisch unter Zuhilfenahme von Zucker und Hefe nicht eigentlich auch Schnaps brennen? Wenn ja, wäre das doch *DIE* Lösung...



Hat man nicht früher im alten Rom eine s.g. Würzsauce auf diese Art gemacht? Und gibts nicht in Asien heutzutage noch ähnliches? Hier heißt das Zeugs halt Maggi Würze.

Wenn Du noch ein esbares Makrelenrezeopt brauchst: brate die Fischli einfach in Butter. Das ist eh die beste Art einen Fisch zuzubereiten.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Endlich mal einer, der seinen Geschmackssinn noch nicht an den Nagel gehängt hat! Hast recht, gebraten sind sie mir auch lieb, aber lieber noch gegrillt! Doch ich dachte da eher an ein "crazy" Makrelenrezept. Aber bitte nicht *zu* "crazy", von wegen "...drei Wochen in der geschlossenen Plastiktüte auf der Heizung..."! Ich bin ja auf der AB Makrelentour dabei, das wäre doch die Gelegenheit?! Wann kommt man mal an *wirklich* frische Makrelen...


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

*ON TOPIC ...gilt** auch für Herrn Brassenwürger* *|bla:
*​


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Oh Gott! ...bitte nicht schon wieder:vik: #6


----------



## Acipenser (23. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

lass mich mal nachdenken
so adhoc fällt mir nichts perverses ein

aber heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage


----------



## Acipenser (23. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

und doch, ganz spontan und unpervers:

nimm auf den Kutter etwas Wasabi und Sojasauce mit und mache Dir ein frisches Sashimi. Frischer bekommst Du das nicht.

Habe ich mal in Holland gemacht beim Makrelenangeln vom Ufer aus. Wir habe zu dritt eine ganze Makrele gefangen, aber die war auf diese Art echt lecker.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Brassenwürger (23. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Mit rohem Fisch habe ich absolut kein Problem, solange er nicht total versalzen ist...


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Brassenwürger mein Gutster :q Vielleicht daher die Sache mit dem Einfrieren der crazy Salzheringe??? |kopfkrat



> *Die Heringe liegen jetzt 2 Wochen im Frierer (wegen der Nematoden)*


Hierbei ging es um Heringe zur Zubereitung nach Matjesart... #h​


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich hatte schon Bandwürmer und Sackratten, wie sollen mir da Nematoden noch was anhaben...:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Also dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal ernsthaft Gedanken drüber machen, wie die krause Haarpracht wieder dort hinkommt wo sie hingehört... |sagnix


----------



## Brassenwürger (27. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Och, das geht schon! Wozu gibt´s "Paral"...


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

...und das soll gegen Sackrattenbiss & Schamhaarverlust helfen? :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Klar, brennt nur ein wenig...|rolleyes  Aber immer noch besser als Mottenkugeln#d


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ach was, nimm halt einfach Ajax als Intimspray! :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Also, ich schmiere immer mit WD40


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Wenn schon dann bitte nur Schweineschmalz für den wahren Mann... |rolleyes


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Nu wird das aber langsam ekelig...|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Digger, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. |supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Schau Brassenwürger, was hier so alles auf den Tisch kommt. 

* Matjes "GEHEIM"*



> Das Rezept ist super billig: Einfach beim ausnehmen die Bauchspeicheldrüse nicht mitentfernen.4-5 tage in einer Salzlauge wässern, filitieren und dann in Öl einlegen. Oder Du nutzt Reifeintensor, auch matjesreifer genannt, und kannst dir dann die etwas komplizierte Ausnehmweise ersparen - Bauchspeicheldrüse kann dann mit raus.
> Auf jeden Fall den Fisch vorher einfrieren wenn Du keine Würmer bekommen möchtest |supergri


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Da hörte sich das Heringsrezept II aber leckerer an. Außerdem: Wer Würmer hat, ist nie allein...:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Da brauchste aber reichlich Wodka als Beigabe dazu... :#2:


----------



## Acipenser (28. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

ouh Jungs, Ihr seid aber gut drauf. Da merke ich erst, wie konver..,, nee kompli, nee konservativ ich geworden bin.

Darf ich mal wieder ein Rezept zum Besten geben? Makrele von einer Hollandtour, zu dritt haben wir ganze zwei Exepmplare auf dem Kutter erlegt. Auf der Rückfahrt nach Duisburg Hunger gekriegt, Gaskocher und Pfanne dabei, aber kein Öl. Dose Büchsenfleich aufgemacht und das Fett davon genommen. War echt lecker, und ich glaube nicht, dass es nur am Hunger lag.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. April 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Peter, meinst Du es ginge auch Schweineschmalz? |kopfkrat


----------



## Acipenser (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

ob wir nun eingetütetes Schwein oder Rind hatten, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es war eine Menge Jus dabei, das wir mit verwendeten. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch reines Schweineschmalz geht, wobei ich von dem raffinierten Zeugs die Finger lassen würde, habe mir damit mal meine leckeren Schmalzplätzchen verdorben. Wenn das heiß wird, brennen Dir die Augen und das mag ich nicht mehr essen .


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Ich glaube, das ist bei ihm jetzt nicht so ganz angekommen


----------



## Acipenser (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

ähm,
ähm,
grübel,
irgendetwas ist da wirklich nicht ganz bei mir angekommen. Bitte kläre mich auf.


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Na, da gehst du mal ´ne Seite zurück und schaust mal, für welchen Zweck da das *Schweineschmalz* angedacht war, so von wegen schmieren und so....na, du weißt schon wozu...flutscht dann halt besser... |rotwerden


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Brassenwürger Du alte Wutz, es ging doch nur ums Schmalz zum Fische braten... #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

*DAS* hätte *ich* jetzt auch gesagt...kann ja wohl nicht angehn!?


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Carsten, ja *jetzt* hättest Du es nach Einladung gesagt. :m


----------



## Acipenser (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

i understand

an dem Schweineschmalz von der letzten Seite hatte ich mich nicht gestossen. Vielleicht bin ich manchmal doch etwas zu abgebrüht. Auf alle Fälle hat man so doch immer etwas zum Braten dabei.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Recht hast du! Braten kann man zur not auch in Motoröl! Aber woher bekommen wir jetzt unsere "Crazy" Fischrezepte, so ohne Zanderfänger...:c:c


----------



## andre23 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

so sieht es aus ....wir brauchen ihn mehr als jeh....habe zum glueck seine privaten angaben...

...aber hilfe hier fehlt jemand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Es darf "crazy" weitergehen #6


----------



## hotte50 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Es darf "crazy" weitergehen #6



na gugge ma an.......

Hi Zanderfänger, 

biste auf Bewährung draußen, bzw. zurück aus der Verbannung 

dann bleib in Zukunft sauber...

Welcome to Back......oder wie das auf Dingsbums heißt...:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Hey Ernst:m

Schön, dass du wieder da bist#6
Da freue ich mich doch schon auf die nächsten Crazy Fischrezepte...

Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## mot67 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

welcome back


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

@Carsten "crazy" & mot67

Danke, wir verstehen uns auch blendend... #6


----------



## Brummel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Hi Zanderfänger :vik: #g,

wird ja Zeit daß man Dich hier wieder sieht :q, wo warst`n so lange ? :q

Gruß Bummel


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Voll das crazy Heringsrezept*

Hallo Ernst,
schön wieder was von dir zu lesen!


----------

